# Franquicia Ganamos Reciclando



## eealn (6 Nov 2017)

*Franquicia*

Éste mensaje ha sido borrado


----------



## Zawer74 (6 Nov 2017)

eealn dijo:


> Buenas tardes, mi nombre es Elena y soy franquiciada de ganamos reciclando. Ésta empresa es una estafa y varios de los pocos franquiciados que somos ya nos estamos organizando para ponerles una denuncia por estafa. Nos es imposible poder contactar con todos los franquiciados puesto que la empresa ya se ha encargado de cambiar los números de teléfono de los franquiciados por el suyo para que no podamos hablar entre nosotros. He publicado en varios foros con éste tema para lograr contactar con todos los que como nosotros se sientan engañados por ésta franquicia.
> Si conocéis a alguno de ellos os agradecería que les informéis de ésta demanda a fin de que nos podamos reunir todos para hacer más fuerza y terminar de una vez con ésta panda de estafadores.
> No sé si puede publicar mi tf. de contacto por aquí así que dejadme un mensaje con vuestro correo y me pondré en contacto.
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Hola.

¿nos puedes contar que te ha pasado?¿que ha ocurrido?


----------



## Forchetto (6 Nov 2017)

Opinión sobre la franquicia ganamos reciclando | resultados


----------



## qe12 (6 Nov 2017)

Forchetto dijo:


> Opinión sobre la franquicia ganamos reciclando | resultados



_
Error de contenido dañado

El sitio en http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...forofranquiciasespaña.es/resultados-c53962432 ha experimentado una violación de protocolo de red que no puede solventarse.

La página que está intentando ver no se puede mostrar porque se ha detectado un error en la transmisión de datos._


----------



## J.Smith (6 Nov 2017)

Los buenos negocios no se publicitan , ni necesitan perseguir a nadie.


----------



## santiagou (8 Nov 2017)

eealn dijo:


> Buenas tardes, mi nombre es Elena y soy franquiciada de ganamos reciclando. Ésta empresa es una estafa y varios de los pocos franquiciados que somos ya nos estamos organizando para ponerles una denuncia por estafa. Nos es imposible poder contactar con todos los franquiciados puesto que la empresa ya se ha encargado de cambiar los números de teléfono de los franquiciados por el suyo para que no podamos hablar entre nosotros. He publicado en varios foros con éste tema para lograr contactar con todos los que como nosotros se sientan engañados por ésta franquicia.
> Si conocéis a alguno de ellos os agradecería que les informéis de ésta demanda a fin de que nos podamos reunir todos para hacer más fuerza y terminar de una vez con ésta panda de estafadores.
> No sé si puede publicar mi tf. de contacto por aquí así que dejadme un mensaje con vuestro correo y me pondré en contacto.
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Por lo que he podido leer por ahi, su idea de franquicia consiste en que te pongas a recoger y almacenar residuos. Obviamente sin licencia para almacenaje, que ya cuesta un dineral aparte de proyectos técnicos y otros requisitos legales. 

Luego ya será que te recogen las botellas y las latas al precio que les convenga en cada momento o directamente no te pagan por que:

Hoy el Kg de chatarra de aluminio lo pagan a 40 céntimos en chatarrería.

Hoy el Kg de PET no te lo pagan, por que no lo quiere nadie. Varios de los gestores de plástico que conozco cercanos lo están tirando a basurero por que no hay salida comercial para él.

Escapad todo lo que podais del sector del reciclaje. Un sector que se reinventó en España vendiéndose como profesional y ecológico pero siguen siendo los mismos impresentables de toda la vida.


----------



## Mofli (21 Jul 2018)

Hola Elena, yo estoy hablando ahora con Ganamos Reciclando para ver si me interesa franquiciarme, pero antes he buscado información y he encontrado tu mensaje, ¿me puedes contar que os ha pasado? Muchas gracias.


----------



## mcLonge (5 Dic 2018)

*Opinión tras conversaciones*

Hola Mofli, tras las conversaciones que comentabas ¿que tal? Estoy pensando en esta franquicia y estoy con números y hablando con esta gente. Que opinión tienes después de los contactos, ¿seguiste adelante?


----------



## euriborfree (5 Dic 2018)

Mofli dijo:


> Hola Elena, yo estoy hablando ahora con Ganamos Reciclando para ver si me interesa franquiciarme, pero antes he buscado información y he encontrado tu mensaje, ¿me puedes contar que os ha pasado? Muchas gracias.



jojo, reunion de pomperos (usuarios fantasma nuevos)



mcLonge dijo:


> Hola Mofli, tras las conversaciones que comentabas ¿que tal? Estoy pensando en esta franquicia y estoy con números y hablando con esta gente. Que opinión tienes después de los contactos, ¿seguiste adelante?



Que curioso, resulta que no comenta ninguna conversacion pero tenemos 2 pomperos para interesarse por una franquicia cuyo usuario inicial, tambien pompero, hablaba directamente de estafa (aporto mi testimonio sobre el mensaje inicial, pero no afirmo que sea una estafa)

Venga, a comerle el tarro a otro.

He buscado en internet, visitado su pagina y digamos que "no tengo la sensacion de que sea un negocio especialmente rentable, especialmente si consideramos que hay que poner una costosa maquina de vending para recoger un producto que tiene un valor ridiculamente bajo, que la cantidad de producto que la maquina puede recoger es pequeña y el valor de ese producto no merezca la pena el desplazamiento para su recogida, ya ni hablamos de amortizacion de la maquina ni el costo energetico, peor aun si hay que ofrecer un incentivo al usuario por un envase usado cuyo valor real de mercado es infimo o nulo como indican en mensajes anteriores. (si el metal de una lata vale 1 centimo, ¿que le puedes dar al usuario a cambio?)

para decirlo finamente, yo no veo negocio para quien compre esas maquinas, me parece que el negocio esta en la venta de las mismas.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (5 Dic 2018)

Se puede montar una Master-Franquicia respecto a la destilación de orina masculina humana para envasar el amoníaco existente.

Yo me ofrezco para aportar orina los primeros 6 meses. Solamente respuestas serias. Abstenerse curiosos.

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA 98


----------



## mcLonge (7 Dic 2018)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Se puede montar una Master-Franquicia respecto a la destilación de orina masculina humana para envasar el amoníaco existente.
> 
> Yo me ofrezco para aportar orina los primeros 6 meses. Solamente respuestas serias. Abstenerse curiosos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA 98




No entiendo porque tienes que faltar el respeto y contestar basura cuando alguien está formulando una pregunta sería. Me parece que tienes muy poca educación.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (7 Dic 2018)

mcLonge dijo:


> No entiendo porque tienes que faltar el respeto y contestar basura cuando alguien está formulando una pregunta sería. Me parece que tienes muy poca educación.



Como puede ver el post inicial ha sido borrado.

Aquí no se debería venir a intentar hacer negocio. Como regla general las Franquicias son Negocio solamente para el franquiciador. El resto son "gacelas".

Yo he puesto un comentario en tono jocoso, Vd. en tono ofensivo. 

Creo que no es necesario que le diga mucho más.

Un atento saludo.

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA 98


----------



## luismarple (7 Dic 2018)

Mi pronóstico: este hilo lo ha abierto el despacho de abogados que está llevando la querella conjunta contra esa gente. A más afectados, más manteca.


----------



## Pelirroja (3 Mar 2019)

Zawer74 dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> ¿nos puedes contar que te ha pasado?¿que ha ocurrido?



Hola Elena como nos podemos poner en contacto?, soy otra franquiciada descontenta.


----------



## LoL LoL (3 Mar 2019)

Que tal pagan.


----------



## llandellena (4 Mar 2019)

Yo he estado reunido con ellos hace un tiempo y ya tenía el dinero y todo . Al final me eche para atrás pues no le veo la rentabilidad y según me dieron a entender tampoco pagan muy bien , no en cantidad que tampoco , pero me temo que también tardan en pagar.


----------



## llandellena (15 Mar 2019)

Helena lanza l piedra y esconde la mano y supongo por que creía que todo el mundo iba ir a su casa a llevarle los envases y lo cierto es que la gente por medio céntimo no se menea.
No sé donde ve ella la estafa , quizá tarden unos días en pagarle , pero yo creo que ahora que ha hecho la inversión no me salen las cuentas.
Helena por que has desaparecido cuentas tu opinión dónde está la estafa


----------



## latelf (15 Mar 2019)

Pelirroja dijo:


> Hola Elena como nos podemos poner en contacto?, soy otra franquiciada descontenta.



Muy buenas, yo también estoy muy desconento con ellos, me han estafado y les voy a demandar, podríamos ponernos en contacto para más detalles? Gracias


----------



## eL PERRO (15 Mar 2019)

J.Smith dijo:


> Los buenos negocios no se publicitan



Que clase de puta imbecilidad es esa?


----------



## gananreciclando (10 Jul 2019)

Buenos días

Yo también soy franquiciado y si quieres perder tiempo y dinero, es la franquicia perfecta.

Si alguien quiere información sobre como funcionan, no tengo ningún inconveniente en explicárselo.

He leído en el hilo que hay varios franquiciados descontentos y pensando en demandarles. Contad conmigo para sumarme a ella.

Saludos.


----------



## Paisdemierda (13 Jul 2019)

Parece una franquicia solo apta para panchitos, estoy en lo sierto??


----------



## gananreciclando (13 Jul 2019)

Paisdemierda dijo:


> Parece una franquicia solo apta para panchitos, estoy en lo sierto??



Pues no tiene porqué. Si tienes un negocio y tu idea es vender imagen de compromiso con el medio ambiente, está perfecto. 

El problema viene cuando pretendes conseguir unos ingresos extra con la actividad. Es absolutamente imposible ganar dinero con esta franquicia. El precio de las máquinas es una broma de mal gusto (porque son cacharros inservibles y anticuados) el servicio de la franquicia es inexistente y si haces cuentas, lo que te pagan por tu tiempo es para echarse a llorar.

Saludos.


----------



## Jmol (14 Jul 2019)

Yo estuve hablando con ellos, con la información y el contrato por delante me di cuenta que la información de los precios de incentivo a clientes no cuadraba, les pedí explicaciones y me comentaron que la información que me habían enviado No era la correcta. En resumen, no firmé el contrato y me salvó de perder dinero y tiempo.


----------



## Josemas (5 Dic 2019)

latelf dijo:


> Muy buenas, yo también estoy muy desconento con ellos, me han estafado y les voy a demandar, podríamos ponernos en contacto para más detalles? Gracias



Nosotros también estamos muy descontentos con esta franquicia, nos sentimos estafados. Cómo podríamos ponernos en contacto??? Un saludo


----------



## gananreciclando (3 Feb 2020)

Josemas dijo:


> Nosotros también estamos muy descontentos con esta franquicia, nos sentimos estafados. Cómo podríamos ponernos en contacto??? Un saludo




Yo también quiero demandarles y si vamos juntos seguro que tendremos más fuerza. ¿Como podemos ponernos en contacto?


----------



## ulipulido (5 Feb 2020)

Hombre, cuenta algo más de la estafa, de lo que prometían y la mierda que ha sido la realidad


gananreciclando dijo:


> Yo también quiero demandarles y si vamos juntos seguro que tendremos más fuerza. ¿Como podemos ponernos en contacto?


----------



## ACTORSECUNDARIO (5 Feb 2020)

tiene una pinta de pufo esta franquicia...


----------



## bondiappcc (6 Feb 2020)

Los que buscáis montar una franquicia, podíais mirar la de Re-Read, que venden libros de segunda mano a precio fijo.

Re-Read


----------



## ulipulido (6 Feb 2020)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Los que buscáis montar una franquicia, podíais mirar la de Re-Read, que venden libros de segunda mano a precio fijo.
> 
> Re-Read



Vete a timar a otros, aquí solo timan los del reciclaje


----------



## bondiappcc (6 Feb 2020)

ulipulido dijo:


> Vete a timar a otros, aquí solo timan los del reciclaje



Es una humilde propuesta nomás.


----------



## Paisdemierda (9 Feb 2020)

No en vano franquiciado rima con puto retrasado...


----------



## Burbuja54 (28 Jul 2022)

Buenas tardes, se podría poner en contacto conmigo quién haya interpuesto denuncia contra esta empresa ya que los vamos denunciar porque nos han engañado completamente, nos han estafado.


----------



## Terminus (28 Jul 2022)

Qué ha pasao, amego? Amplianos la info


----------



## Burbuja54 (28 Jul 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Qué ha pasao, amego? Amplianos la info



Hace un año firmamos con la franquicia, realizamos el pago integro y se nos envió la máquina sin ningún problema, hasta aquí todo perfecto. Justo nos ponemos a funcionar y empieza desde el día uno a dar problemas la máquina, y es un suplicio que vengan a repararla, teniendo parada esos días la máquina por supuesto, y esto durante muchas veces y que ni nos cogían el teléfono la mayoría de veces solo a base de insistir muchas veces. Ahora llega el momento de tener la empresa que recoger el material para obtener nuestro beneficio correspondiente por la recompra del mismo. Pues después de más un año, mil llamadas, correos, WhatsApp... no ha venido ni un camión a recoger el material, y encima ya ni cogen una vez el teléfono aunque hayamos llamada decenas de veces. Por lo que un despacho de abogados está redactando la demanda civil e interpondremos denuncia por estafa.


----------



## Tales90 (28 Jul 2022)

Burbuja54 dijo:


> Hace un año firmamos con la franquicia, realizamos el pago integro y se nos envió la máquina sin ningún problema, hasta aquí todo perfecto. Justo nos ponemos a funcionar y empieza desde el día uno a dar problemas la máquina, y es un suplicio que vengan a repararla, teniendo parada esos días la máquina por supuesto, y esto durante muchas veces y que ni nos cogían el teléfono la mayoría de veces solo a base de insistir muchas veces. Ahora llega el momento de tener la empresa que recoger el material para obtener nuestro beneficio correspondiente por la recompra del mismo. Pues después de más un año, mil llamadas, correos, WhatsApp... no ha venido ni un camión a recoger el material, y encima ya ni cogen una vez el teléfono aunque hayamos llamada decenas de veces. Por lo que un despacho de abogados está redactando la demanda civil e interpondremos denuncia por estafa.



Pufff suerte con la reclamación.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Jul 2022)

Burbuja54 dijo:


> Hace un año firmamos con la franquicia, realizamos el pago integro y se nos envió la máquina sin ningún problema, hasta aquí todo perfecto. Justo nos ponemos a funcionar y empieza desde el día uno a dar problemas la máquina, y es un suplicio que vengan a repararla, teniendo parada esos días la máquina por supuesto, y esto durante muchas veces y que ni nos cogían el teléfono la mayoría de veces solo a base de insistir muchas veces. Ahora llega el momento de tener la empresa que recoger el material para obtener nuestro beneficio correspondiente por la recompra del mismo. Pues después de más un año, mil llamadas, correos, WhatsApp... no ha venido ni un camión a recoger el material, y encima ya ni cogen una vez el teléfono aunque hayamos llamada decenas de veces. Por lo que un despacho de abogados está redactando la demanda civil e interpondremos denuncia por estafa.



Te han hecho lo del "trabajo para personas que quieran coser ropa, financiamos la máquina" de los años 80.

Mas viejo que el cagar.


----------



## panaderia (29 Jul 2022)

Forchetto dijo:


> Opinión sobre la franquicia ganamos reciclando | resultados



tu y yo tuvimos un encontronazo un dia,pero luego nos hicimos amigos. Tenias una empresa en Gijon y salias tu en las fotos.


----------



## tyrael19822 (19 Oct 2022)

Hola,cuento mi experiencia con estos sinvergüenzas.
En 2018 firme el contrato con ellos haciendo el primer pago de 8470€,a los 30 días tenía que pagar otros 2000 y pico euros más,pero después del pago,no supe nada más de ellos,llevo 4 años intentando ponerme en contacto con ellos y nada.
SON UNOS ESTAFADORES y me gustaría que se pusieran en contacto conmigo por si hay una denuncia grupal ha esta gente.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (19 Oct 2022)

Povres pardillos


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (19 Oct 2022)

Estoy flipando.  

Me pregunto si sois reales.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (19 Oct 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> Estoy flipando.
> 
> Me pregunto si sois reales.



Esto es real como la vida misma, hamijo. Y seguirá pasando con otros lugares, víctimas y formatos.


----------



## spica (19 Oct 2022)

*Entrevista al franquiciador.*​


* ¿Qué inversión es necesaria para poner en marcha la franquicia?*
-JG: Ésta es una franquicia muy asequible, y sobre todo adaptable a la voluntad emprendedora del inversor. Digamos que desde una máquina, por 6.500 euros, más los 2.000 de canon de entrada, es posible arrancar con Ganamos Reciclando. Son 8.500 euros de inversión. Sí es cierto que recomendamos además apostar algo de dinero para llevar a cabo publicidad local a la hora de poner en marcha la franquicia. Y de hecho, tenemos dos planes de marketing: uno de 2.000 y otro de 4.000 euros.

Si compras la máquina Plus, o trituradora, asciende hasta los 16.500 euros. La Eco es básica, selecciona el material en dos sacos distintos pero no tritura el material como la Plus, y tiene menos capacidad que ésta. La Plus es mucho más grande, pero siempre recomendamos al franquiciado que al empezar con su negocio lo haga con la Eco, y que a medida que las cosas vayan funcionando pueda mejorarla sin problemas.



* ¿Existen pagos periódicos? ¿Qué contemplan exactamente esos planes de marketing?*
-JG: El único _royalty_ periódico son 20 euros por mes y máquina. Con estos 20 euros garantizamos asistencia técnica, telefónica y servicio de recogida: servicio telefónico desde las 8 de la mañana a las 10 de la noche, incluso los sábados, y con grandes averías en las máquinas asistencia de 48 horas «a pie de máquina», para que no esté parada. La máquina la vendemos con un seguro a todo riesgo durante el primer año.

Respecto a los paquetes de marketing: con el de 2.000 euros hacemos bolsas de publicidad (un total de 30.000 unidades) en papel tanto para el pan como para la farmacia o la repostería (tres sectores donde todo el mundo consume) y la inserción de un anuncio en prensa local. El paquete de 4.000 euros se compone de: 30.000 bolsas para el pan, 30.000 bolsas para la farmacia y otras tantas para la repostería, y el patrocinio de un acto infantil (colchonetas llevadas a determinados colegios para enseñar a los niños cómo se recicla desde la base). Éste es el acto que más notoriedad aporta a la máquina, porque serán los niños quienes tiren de sus padres para ir a reciclar a la máquina, aunque sólo sea por ganarse unas monedas para sus «chuches».



* Ahora que le hemos dicho al emprendedor/inversor lo que ha de gastarse, ¿podemos decirle qué puede ganar con Ganamos Reciclando?*
-JG: Depende, porque la media de beneficio varía según la época del año y la actividad alrededor del punto en el que se ubican la máquinas. Hay meses de 180, meses de 200 y meses de 600 euros. La media de una máquina Eco es de 320 a 400 euros por máquina al mes, y con la Plus se puede llegar a los 650 ó 700 euros/mes.

También depende mucho de la población. Por ejemplo, si hablamos de una zona de clase alta generalmente no genera residuos, porque no come o consume en casa. La máquina Eco queda amortizada en 16 ó 18 meses, con el canon de entrada incluido; la Plus es a partir de 24 meses para rentabilizarla. Si quieres sacarte un sueldo siempre recomendamos comprar al inicio 3 ó 4 máquinas que, multiplicado por 320 euros máquina, te da un sueldo mínimo de alrededor de 1.280 euros al mes. ¿Ubicaciones buenas? Sobre todo los colegios, porque los niños reciclan sus envases y el tique tiene valor cero. Es al hacer el histórico de la máquina cuando se calcula la cantidad que se entrega al colegio para sus proyectos. Pero lo importante que hemos conseguido educar a los niños en reciclaje.


----------



## Piotr (19 Oct 2022)

Hasta aqui han escrito 3 personas diferentes.


----------



## tyrael19822 (20 Oct 2022)

tyrael19822 dijo:


> Hola,cuento mi experiencia con estos sinvergüenzas.
> En 2018 firme el contrato con ellos haciendo el primer pago de 8470€,a los 30 días tenía que pagar otros 2000 y pico euros más,pero después del pago,no supe nada más de ellos,llevo 4 años intentando ponerme en contacto con ellos y nada.
> SON UNOS ESTAFADORES y me gustaría que se pusieran en contacto conmigo por si hay una denuncia grupal ha esta gente.





TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Povres pardillos



He escrito para explicar lo que estos cabrones hacen y no le pase a otra gente explicando mi experiencia,no para que me descalifiquen.
Si te crees tan listo sabrás que pobres se escribe con b no con v.
Yo la única batalla que tengo es con esta gente.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (20 Oct 2022)

tyrael19822 dijo:


> He escrito para explicar lo que estos cabrones hacen y no le pase a otra gente explicando mi experiencia,no para que me descalifiquen.
> Si te crees tan listo sabrás que pobres se escribe con b no con v.
> Yo la única batalla que tengo es con esta gente.



Povres es con v de toda la bida de dios


----------



## Josemas (24 Nov 2022)

Nosotros también hemos sido estafado por estos sinvergüenzas. Estamos en proceso de denuncia. Deberíamos unirnos. Creamos un telegram???


----------



## spica (24 Nov 2022)

Josemas dijo:


> Nosotros también hemos sido estafado por estos sinvergüenzas. Estamos en proceso de denuncia. Deberíamos unirnos. Creamos un telegram???



¿Que os prometieron?


----------



## euriborfree (24 Nov 2022)

Josemas dijo:


> Nosotros también hemos sido estafado por estos sinvergüenzas. Estamos en proceso de denuncia. Deberíamos unirnos. Creamos un telegram???



En Diciembre de 2019 ya decias eso, estamos en Noviembre de 2022 y ¿todavia estas pensandolo?


----------

